

Amazon RDS – Aurora Preview: MySql Compatable, 5x Faster - ninjakeyboard
http://aws.amazon.com/rds/aurora/

======
mdekkers
I seriously never understood why people are so eager to trust all their data
to a black box operated by a commercial vendor known to share data without
your knowledge. [http://www.securityweek.com/amazon-details-government-
data-r...](http://www.securityweek.com/amazon-details-government-data-
requests-first-transparency-report) absolute insanity....

